# How important is BS in engineering?



## MasterJan (May 16, 2012)

Hi I thought since all of you are engineers in this forum, you might be able to help me out a little with my dilemma. So I want to study engineering, and I just finished my freshman year in undergrad... I don't want to get BS in engineering, because I feel like it is too late too start, since I did not decide on doing it for the first year, so I would feel really behind and struggle through the years if I try to start on BS in engineering now. So I want to major in something else, and then apply for a MS engineering program later.

So my questions are:

1. If I get MS without BS, would that make it harder for me to find a job afterwards? Would a person with both MS and BS in engineering get significant advantage over me in the eyes of an employer? How important is BS in engineering when it comes to finding a job?

2. What kind of sciences and math courses would I have to take to prepare for an MS in engineering? What if I end up not taking the right math and science courses, how would I make up for that?

3. What kind of disadvantages does a person without BS in engineering vs someone with BS in engineering have when studying for MS? ie. does it longer time to graduate, longer time to get license, or no significant disadvantage????

Thanks for your replies. They will help out my dilemma a lot.


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2012)

MasterJan said:


> Hi I thought since all of you are engineers in this forum, you might be able to help me out a little with my dilemma. So I want to study engineering, and I just finished my freshman year in undergrad... I don't want to get BS in engineering, because I feel like it is too late too start, since I did not decide on doing it for the first year, so I would feel really behind and struggle through the years if I try to start on BS in engineering now. So I want to major in something else, and then apply for a MS engineering program later.
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> ...


1 year of school is nothing, and you can probably take some of your first year courses and transfer them over as general electives, etc. If engineering is what you want to do, you'll be miles ahead getting the undergrad.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 17, 2012)

Supe said:


> 1 year of school is nothing, and you can probably take some of your first year courses and transfer them over as general electives, etc. If engineering is what you want to do, you'll be miles ahead getting the undergrad.


Agree. I was 2 years into college before I decided I wanted to major in engineering. If you want to be an engineer, you need to get a BS in engineering IMHO. I couldn't imagine getting a MS in any branch of engineering without a BS because all of the foundations of knowledge you need for your Master's you get in undergrad.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 17, 2012)

You're not as far behind as yyou believe. I'd go ahead and switch to engineering for the BS.


----------



## gte636i (May 17, 2012)

Go ahead and switch now. 1 year is nothing, you'll likely only lose 1 semesters worth of classes anyway, depending on what your major is now. I went to GA Tech and most freshman had the same core classes.

Not having a BS in engineering will put you at a disadvantage with your peers when it comes to grad school, if the school will even let you in. I've pasted GT's MSEE requirements below.

_Most students who are accepted into ECE's graduate program have a degree in electrical and/or computer engineering. Applicants with degrees in other engineering disciplines, computer science, or physics are eligible to apply. Qualified applicants with degrees in disciplines other than electrical and/or computer engineering should expect to take undergraduate ECE courses as prerequisites before enrolling in ECE graduate courses. _*Persons with engineering technology (EET) degrees or degrees or persons with non-engineering degrees not mentioned above must first earn a B.S.E.E. or B.S.Cmp.E. before applying to our graduate program.*
​

Also, you should consider that having an advanced degree but no work experience may put you at a disadvantage in the job market. At least in the companies I've been with. The company will likely give you little to no increase over the person with the BS degree because they will have to train you as an inexperienced engineer. Most of what you will learn in your career is on the job not in school. You will not see most of what you learn in school again after you graduate. It's probably more advantageous to get your BS in engineering, work a few years, and have your company pay for your masters.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 17, 2012)

1 yr without declaring eng is still fine to switch. The first year is mostly general requirements to begin with. you didn't miss much and it would be easy enough to catch up with a summer school session or two for the gen eds so you can take the eng courses during the year.


----------



## humner (May 17, 2012)

Speaking from experience, get the BS. Many states such as NY are going to require at least a BS from an ABET school to be able to take the PE exam. 26 years of engineering experience and I had to go to VT to take the exam.


----------



## pbrme (May 17, 2012)

Depending on what major your undergrad is, would make this recommendation easier. If your majoring in underwater basketweaving, it's probably not a good Idea to wait for the MS. If your majoring in Physics, then... maybe. But I agree with humner, getting your BS from an ABET will allow you to sit for the PE, check state requirements. And no your not too late, I switched to Engineering in my 2nd year. At my school, you had to declare your major before your Junior yr. and most of the core classes were prereq. for the major. I had to go heavy load for a few semesters, but actually finished in 3.5 yrs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 17, 2012)

I switched to civil engineering AFTER my 2nd year of college. Granted, I ended up needing 5 years to graduate, but there is not one minute I regret that decision.


----------



## knd107 (May 17, 2012)

Not sure what you could have been doing in the first year but it is definitely not too late to switch to engineering. I thought most colleges didn't even require students to declare until after the 2nd year. Did you take 10 courses in only one area..like history? seems unlikely. you should be able to use those credit for your general education requirements.

also, i think it will be harder to get into a MS Engineering Program with a degree in a non-technical subject.


----------



## Jayman_PE (May 17, 2012)

If you are only 1 year into it, I would suggest change your major to engineering as others have said here. The year you completed is not lost - surely you completed at least part of the general course requirements. Don't mess around and waste 3 more years of college, think of the time and money. In the end you'll be glad you got your BS in engineering vs. a wasted degree. Also, the amount of work it would take you to earn an Engr. MS without a prior Engr. BS would render a lot of extra work &lt;insert time, money&gt;.

Just my $.02


----------



## Peele1 (May 17, 2012)

I tried several times to get out of my BS in engineering and into EET or something easier. Each time my advisor or the advisor for the other area looked at my transcripts and saw that I had completed the calculus and other math classes - they refused to let me out of Engineering.

If you can do the math, do Engineering. 1 year is nothing - just like everyone has stated. Even if you take 5-6-7 years to graduate, well, guess what? You graduate with a BS in one of the highest paying 4-year programs with one of the lowest unemployment. (It has been this way for decades, and the Labor Dept. predicts the same for more to come.)


----------



## pbrme (May 17, 2012)

Just knockup a physician's assistant and be a stay at home dad.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 17, 2012)

The company I work for is full of people that the only thing they can do is BS(bull shit) their way around, So BS is important in engineering, I guess.


----------



## knd107 (May 17, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> The company I work for is full of people that the only thing they can do is BS(bull shit) their way around, So BS is important in engineering, I guess.


That's what I thought this post was going to be about ... ... but I was wrong.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 18, 2012)

knd107 said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > The company I work for is full of people that the only thing they can do is BS(bull shit) their way around, So BS is important in engineering, I guess.
> ...


No, you are not. There are thousands of "engineers" out there, with degrees from Come and Get It College, that know a jack about engineering so they BS their way. They learn how to talk, even taking Toast Masters classes, and that takes them as far as manager positions. I mean, it does not matter if they do not know the difference between a TV and a microwave oven as long as they can BS their way up.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 18, 2012)

Switch now if you want to be in engineering. What's the worst that will happen? You lose a class or two?

I transferred from a community college to a university and lost 2 classes. Not really a big deal.


----------



## MGX (May 18, 2012)

Go for the BS Engineering. Losing one year of college credit means little in your career. You will likely be handicapped by not having engineering drilled into your head for 4 years when you apply to a masters program.


----------



## bradlelf (May 18, 2012)

Schools such as the University of Cincinnati offer BS+MS engineering acceleration degree programs in a total of 5 years. They call it the ACCEND program ... might be something to consider or ask your University about.

http://www.ceas.uc.edu/programs_degrees/accelerated_engineeringdegreeaccend.html


----------



## bradlelf (May 18, 2012)

PS ... GO BEARCATS!!!


----------



## bradlelf (May 18, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> knd107 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Knight said:
> ...


You know the old saying ... "Those who can't do, review"


----------



## navyasw02 (May 20, 2012)

Your first year of college aren't you just taking prereqs anyway? I didnt even declare or take an engineering course until 2nd semester soph year anyway. I dont see how you can be that far behind that you cant choose engineering.


----------



## daedalus34r (May 21, 2012)

Now is the time to switch! Some masters programs wont even accept you unless you have a bachelors in that same field.


----------

